# Found an old camera...can it's lenses be used on new DSLRs?



## Feodrabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm completely ignorant about cameras, but I'm thinking of picking up photography as a hobby.
 Recently I found a set of camera equipments on my attic which belongs to my grandfather.
Camera is *Petri FT II*, and lenses are also Petri brand. Those lenses seem to be very nice.
Can someone with knowledge tell me whether these lenses can be used on new DSLRs?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 15, 2011)

I am not sure if there is a Petri bayonet to "anything" mount adapter.


----------



## compur (Aug 15, 2011)

The Petri FT II used bayonet mount lenses for which there are no adapters available 
(to my knowledge) that can be used to mount them on any existing DSLR.


----------



## Feodrabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

